# Do my fish still have Ich?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

One of my fish in my 55 gal had ich about 1.5 months ago. I used an ich cure for about 4 days with a temperature rise and haven't seen any white spots on any of my fish since (about 6 weeks have passed). However, I notice that some of my fish still bounce themselves off gravel or rub themselves on plants a bit which seems like a symptom of ich, but it's only like three or four of my 24 fish. Is it still possible they have ich without showing signs of the white spots?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Alot of my fish do that, I wouldn't be concerned unless you see it on one of them. Not an expert, just my experience.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just keep an eye out, if they do have ich it will be visible very shortly, especially with an increase in temperature.


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

The fish that are rubbing their gills on things could have flukes. There are treatments, I'd quarantine the accused rubbers and maybe treat them for Flukes. IMO an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I'm not an expert, but I have had the problem before. Good luck.


----------

